# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Igf1-lr3 Injection Sites

## HUNTER1

I know the IGF1-LR3 should be injected IM w/ insulin pins. I was planning to inject my Biceps, Triceps, Delts, Quads. However, I was thinking about injecting my traps. I would like some opinions on this. Is it a legit injection site, would it be benefical to size gains on my traps? Thanks

----------


## SPIKE

> I know the IGF1-LR3 should be injected IM w/ insulin pins. I was planning to inject my Biceps, Triceps, Delts, Quads. However, I was thinking about injecting my traps. I would like some opinions on this. Is it a legit injection site, would it be benefical to size gains on my traps? Thanks



There is no documentation to prove that LR3 promotes site specific growth. In saying that inject it where its' easiest. I prefer Bi's and Tri's..............

If you want bigger Traps you're going to have to do it the good 'Ol way. LIFT........................

----------


## rodge

like jay said no local growht from lr3.

-rodge

----------


## znak

> If you want bigger Traps you're going to have to do it the good 'Ol way. LIFT........................


LMAO

----------


## JohnnyB

The whole reason behind spot injecting, was because rhIGf-1 has a half-life of 10-20 minutes, because it binds easily to IGF-1 BP. What we call the pump is the body sending fluid to the damaged muscles, in that fuild is IGf-1 BP. It binds IGF-1 to the damaged muscle, but since rhIGF-1 bind so easily to IGF-1 BP. You inject it in the worked muscle so that it'll stay at that site to hep the he****g process.

With LR3, not binding so easily to IGF-1 BP, you get it binding to the damaged muscles for up to 6 hours and you get the added benifit of the insulin like effect. The shuttling of glucose to those damaged muscles, for added recovery benifits. So since the LR3 isn't going to be kept at the injection site buy the IGF-1 BP, there's no need to site inject. I always do quad injections and they work fine.

JohnnyB

----------


## Pinnacle

Can someone please direct me to a study/studies showing LR3 has a active life of approx 6 hrs.I mean gropep doesn't even know the answer.After all they did create LR3,so what the hell would they know over ppl on anabolic boards?

~Pinnacle~

----------


## Pinnacle

> Can someone please direct me to a study/studies showing LR3 has a active life of approx 6 hrs.I mean gropep doesn't even know the answer.After all they did create LR3,so what the hell would they know over ppl on anabolic boards?
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


Evidence anyone?

----------


## Pinnacle

ttt..........

----------


## goose

> Can someone please direct me to a study/studies showing LR3 has a active life of approx 6 hrs.I mean gropep doesn't even know the answer.After all they did create LR3,so what the hell would they know over ppl on anabolic boards?
> 
> ~Pinnacle~



I would love to see this study too,it makes me sick when people spread lies,a very common weapon in the political arena.I also want proof that LR3 is actually LR3,no chance it`s the same stuff as gropep,what the hell is it?

Under conditions of tyranny it is far easier to act than to think.


goose...

----------


## Pinnacle

> I would love to see this study too,it makes me sick when people spread lies,
> goose...


The only way to stop this misinformation is to challenge ppl when they post it.Same goes for the 30 day receptor down regulation theory.That too is complete nonsense,and there is no scientific evidence to support that at all.
The biggest problem is,ppl think that LR3 is identical in structure as rIGF-1.I think that is where these theories come from to a certain extent.Fact is,LR3's structure is very different than rIGF-1 in structure.

~Pinnacle~

----------


## goose

A good comparison to this forum is tabloid press,lots of information,let me Concrete this part,lot`s of misinformation.Ever heard of the expression don`t believe what you read? At least Question and ponder for the true answers.I know what LR3 really does,I managed to learn this in two cycles.I train harder than most the G`s on here,so don`t give me that bull! 
How can you educate when you have these claims:

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/igf-1...ts-thread.html

goose..

----------


## SPIKE

> http://anabolicminds.com/forum/igf-1...ts-thread.html


I've seen that thread before. Did you post it Goose or was it someone else?

There were quite a few guys giving credit to LR3 for gaining lbs. and lbs. of LBM in just a month.................That's news to me.

----------


## Mallet

My girl friend did magic with LR3 and winny. I meen magic!

----------


## goose

Jay- Yes I did post that link in another thread.

Mallet- I have heard that females respond Incredibly to LR3,a different League to us males,good point.

goose4..

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Where would one get IGF-LR3 tested?

----------


## SPIKE

> Where would one get IGF-LR3 tested?



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh the million dollar question.................. :Wink/Grin:

----------

